
TensorFlow 1.14.0 - stablemap
https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/releases/tag/v1.14.0
======
option
we have a somewhat popular open source project on TF 1.x However, we decided
that for it’s successor we would go with Pytorch. Because going from TF 1.x to
TF 2.x seemed to be almost as much hassle as just going to Pytorch from TF and
Pytorch seems to be more popular in research community now and is more mature
than TF2.

Having said that, I like where TF 2 is going and tbh not a big fan of facebook
as a company, so I am looking forward to using TF2 someday

------
minimaxir
This release feels like a stopgap between TF 1.0 and TF 2.0; there are a _lot_
of new depreciation warnings!

~~~
ttflee
> depreciation warnings

deprecation?

